# Wood in Upper Snake, near Zuma



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

yep
it would be easy to pull out from the far bank i think


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Gone as of 6 pm on Tuesday. However there is a bunch of large logs floating around, be heads up.


----------



## DeLiSh (May 5, 2004)

Pulled it out and was able to broach it downstream on a small island. It seem moslty stable but could move.


----------

